# New user from MK looking for MK2 TT



## L3nny (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi, TT owners

I currently drive a Diesel BMW Alpina D3 and have been on the look out for a new car. Test driven a Z4, M3, 350Z but had overlooked the TT until I saw one at a nearby dealer.

The car was a 2007 3.2 Stronic and I fell in love, the gearbox is amazing and the powers effortless, the greasy January roads were no match for the quattro and I had a great time, was surprised how good the ride was as well.

Anyway, couple of questions.....

What spec sound system do you need to be able to play MP3s as I don't think this car had it?

Is it worth trying to find a car with the magnetic suspension?

Should I try the 2.0 as well?

Thanks for the help


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, if I was you I would test drive the 2 lt, and the s , as well has the 3.2, then you will know what the models are like, for mp3 , ami , you will have to look at a newer model, are you looking at main dealers or independent car sales?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## L3nny (Jan 13, 2014)

Well I called the dealer back today he made me an offer I couldn't refuse and a 2007 V6 is sat on my driveway. I left the spare keys to my old car at home so had an 80 mile trip to go home and pick them up, which I did in the TT. 
I now love the car even more, it handles so well, even in the wet. It's so safe it's scary, if that makes sense. Will take some pics when the sun comes up


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Good for you, enjoy


----------

